# Forum > News > Contests >  Hearthstone Beta Key Giveaway!

## Spooch

The giveaway is closed

Congratulations to the winner: *Igzz*

Since i have an extra HS beta key that i do not need, i will be doing a giveaway.

What i will be giving away: [Hearthstone Beta key]
Rules:
1: Only 1 post each.
Multiple posts in this thread and you're out...

2:Contributer or above rank is required to enter this contest


Winner is chosen 10-11-2013 between 20:00 and 24:00
Winner will be chosen using http://www.random.org/

Peace Out.
Onyxa.

----------


## KuRIoS

Nice, would love one  :Smile:

----------


## Sephiroth

KuRIoS has nothing to give you on OwnedCore! I totally have more power than he does here!

----------


## Unscrupulous

Cool contest <3 thanks  :Smile:

----------


## Neer

Alright, A chance to get a key ^^!

----------


## Eryx

I wouldn't mind a key!

----------


## Peveentje

Cool  :Smile:  count me in

----------


## phantom325

Played it for a few hours once, already loved it. Would love a key ^_^

----------


## lordangelo1019

too bad im not a contributor T_T

----------


## invex

I would be very grateful to get a key !!

----------


## DragoHorse

Thx for sharing the extra key!  :Smile:

----------


## shrekakias

its mine so back off peaches!

----------


## Parrky

Post  :Big Grin: ...

----------


## VoTuUS

Would love this, thanks for sharing though  :Smile:

----------


## CreativeXtent

ROLL THOSE DICE!!

and thanks  :Smile:

----------


## hackerlol

Friend would love to play with me!
*Enters Contest*

----------


## katsas

posting to check if im contributor

edit:well im not nvm me

----------


## Synrithh

Would be cool.

Thanks for the giveaway!

----------


## Killalots

Thanks for doing this bud! 
Good luck all  :Smile:

----------


## ghostsamuso

Thanks for this my friends have the requirement i tell him and hope he win  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Destony

pls donate key to dustuny

----------


## snowmaster20

Damn.. I would love one  :Big Grin:

----------


## Harambeqt

Obama is signing up.

----------


## HollowHD

Nice giveaway. Finger crossed !  :Smile:

----------


## Gualtieri

Yea, why not! Thanks for the giveaway!

----------


## Kiev

Would be nice if I could get this.  :Wink:

----------


## Ticedorp

If u give me it i will be so happy

----------


## KillerJohn

Hello!

I have a key, and actually looking for a beta key for my brother. I hope there will be a key for him too  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Ohh, I just read I have to be contributor, so just ignore me.

----------


## lumanni

I've watched all my friends laugh at me while im the only one with no hearthstone key  :Frown: 
would like one

----------


## razer86

Vote 1 for hearthstone!

----------


## Maccer

I'm in.
Good luck everyone.

----------


## Igzz

I'd love one too  :Big Grin:

----------


## pqs

same here  :Smile:

----------


## arenex

im in (filler)

----------


## fragnot

Would love a key =)

----------


## IChangedMyUsername

Does donator rank count? (If so this is my entry)

----------


## cukiemunster

I'd like to through my name on the hat if possible. I am almost contributor and a donator.

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## #ClumsyWizard

I'd love a key.

I'm in!

----------


## elderapo

Let's try  :Big Grin:

----------


## Dante

would love one aswell :#

----------


## Axurrio

Im Donator, This rank is higher or equal to contributor?

If is it would like the key!

----------


## Wano1337

Ahww :c A key would be so cool though...

----------


## Alehandrax

I'm in!! I hope in a bit of Luck!!!

----------


## leozeul

yay .. key  :Smile:

----------


## andor

Wooohooo GL

----------


## DKDéáth

Count me in!

----------


## ToR

I'd love one  :Smile:

----------


## skipper1

Would love one  :Smile:

----------


## Alisamix

I would love one as well, the game looks great!

----------


## ScandicGold

Common baby :P

----------


## dinnerrollofdoom

Come on lady luck

----------


## Lemour

Thanks or sharing  :Smile:

----------


## Majestic Team

IDK if I am able to get on this contest but still would love to get it. Cheers.

----------


## aionic11

Count me in, please!  :Big Grin:

----------


## aiTMaster

Count me in please ,)

----------


## bgdgeo

im in the contest

----------


## Adosi

I would like one as well!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Cruven123

Ooo hope i win : )

----------


## Kickazz

This guuuuy! <---  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## messycan

this will probably be like the other betas.. i wont get to see it =( but hey I'm in the race!

----------


## Zomtorg

Count me in as well  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Shykon

Hai, i would like to enter this competition.

----------


## itstom

I'd like to be in also!

----------


## GoldGoblinSales

Would love one as well  :Big Grin:

----------


## Confucius

I've heard it's a fun game so I'll try my chances!

----------


## Thomja

I guess I'm in!

----------


## Kickazz

*this guy <----- <3*

----------


## Parog

Would love to try the game out.

----------


## MisterPepsi

Hey!
I hope i get the key!

----------


## Evankeliumi

my son would be so happy!

----------


## onlinejs

It will be good for this giveaway

----------


## Maxflax

Me wants the ONE!

----------


## DuncanMac

I want one!!!

----------


## BatmanStronkCC

Count me in please, and good luck to everyone participating  :Smile:

----------


## Toldorn

[ Blackbook's in ]

----------


## oppiz2

Count me in!

Saw it later that it's contributor+ (maybe donator counts aswell?  :Big Grin: )

----------


## CrapMarshal

Thanks for the giveaway.  :Smile:

----------


## Nylina

I'd love one to use!

----------


## Warsiders2

I would like a key xD

----------


## sol82

Game looks fun. I'll take one!

----------


## OoDoRoO

thank you very much  :Big Grin:

----------


## zulk

Awesome, i would love to get my hands on one!

----------


## Innit

Great contest! I would like a key aswell!

----------


## deorinth

I. WANT. IT. pls.

----------


## empty_skillz

best contest!

----------


## tochybaja

thx for giveaway

----------


## ztry

Would love a key  :Smile:  watching streams of it all days long!

----------


## Vengi

yoyo been waiting since the start no key D: cheers for the heads up

----------


## Dripperina

Nice mate ^_^ would love to get one

----------


## AlexBjornas

gl to everyone...

----------


## manjax

Would love a key! <3

----------


## BuddyGod

Good luck! I want to win the key more than anyone of you!

----------


## maty465

i hope i win! (:

----------


## AleksKomp

i am lucky

----------


## Jiloc

gimme one!

----------


## Spooch

The giveaway is now closed!

I'm glad to see that so many have entered.
But sadly.. there are many people that doesn't have the requirements for winning this (being a Contributer rank+)

I will now use random.org to select the winner!

----------


## Xalah

GL to the people that entered  :Smile:

----------


## Spooch

The winner is chosen!

Congratulations to Igzz!

I will send a PM with key to you  :Smile:

----------


## Igzz

Thanks a lot! Really appreciate it, great contest  :Smile:

----------


## phansawat

am i too late =(

----------


## BigJesusMordino

Could I get one please?

----------


## limin075249

Once you have got these down, my next recommendation would be one in every of the gear crafting professions. Blacksmithing or craft area unit cheaper than leatherworking to level, and Bachelor of Science has some materials in common with JC. you may be able to notice some niche transmog or leveling gear markets on your thanks to the present stuff with a gear crafting profession; but, the bulk of your profits from these varieties of professions area unit attending to be marketing current things. you would like to form PvP blues, leveling greens and blues, and any item enhancements or profitable odds and ends you'll be able to Old School RS Gold notice.

----------

